# MLB.tv in 60 FPS?



## King3pj (Feb 28, 2015)

MLB.tv is advertising that they will be broadcasting in 60 FPS on supported devices this year. This is new for MLB.tv but it's something people love about NHL Gamecenter. I can't find a complete list of which devices will be getting 60 FPS support. 

So far I have seen reports claiming the new Apple TV, Roku, PS4, and Xbox One will support the new 60 FPS broadcasts but I can't find anything saying whether the TiVo will. Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## mjh (Dec 19, 2002)

I can see 60FPS being more important for hockey than baseball. But obviously great if it's supported on tivo.


----------



## King3pj (Feb 28, 2015)

mjh said:


> I can see 60FPS being more important for hockey than baseball. But obviously great if it's supported on tivo.


I agree that it's a bigger deal for hockey since it's a much faster paced game. I still think it would be a big improvement for my baseball streaming though. Even though they aren't as frequent there are still some faced paced moments in baseball.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

I wouldn't hold my breath. How many years has the MLB app been crashing/rebooting the Tivos/Minis and still no fix for even this? 

I'd like to see some type of update, but I'm not expecting one.


----------



## King3pj (Feb 28, 2015)

Chuck_IV said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath. How many years has the MLB app been crashing/rebooting the Tivos/Minis and still no fix for even this?
> 
> I'd like to see some type of update, but I'm not expecting one.


Yeah the app definitely needs an update. If I just put on a game and watch it I've never had an issue.

If I try to use any of the other features like skipping to a specific inning the app crashes on both my Roamio Basic and Mini. I tested this again last night on some archived games from last season and it's still a problem.

At least the entire Roamio and Mini don't seem to be rebooting for me though. I just get a crash back to TiVo Central. I guess I'll just plan on watching through my Xbox One this season even though it's much less convienent and I hate controlling video apps with a game controller instead of a TV remote.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Can anyone confirm this yet? I watched on my Roamio and then on a Roku 3 and both feeds look the same to me.


----------



## King3pj (Feb 28, 2015)

keenanSR said:


> Can anyone confirm this yet? I watched on my Roamio and then on a Roku 3 and both feeds look the same to me.


Well this is listed on the main MLB.tv website as a new feature for 2016. 
http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/subscriptions/index.jsp?&affiliateId=MLBTVREDIRECT

"Best picture quality ever (60 frames per second) for supported devices"

Unfortunately, I can't find any official source that specifies what the supported devices are.

I did find this Reddit thread where a user says they got this in an email. 

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/baseball/comments/45xv0m

"NEW LIVE STREAMING TECHNOLOGY (BEST PICTURE QUALITY EVER WITH 60FPS): The new Apple TV will be among the supported devices delivering 60fps live video streaming for MLB.TV Premium subscribers. This HD technology also will be available in 2016 on iPhone 6+, iPhone 6S+, iPad, Chromecast, PlayStation® 4, PlayStation® 3, Roku®, Xbox® One and Xbox® 360."

They didn't say where this email came from. After reading that it doesn't look good for us Tivo users though.

Edit: The reason you didn't see a difference yesterday could be because it was a Spring Training game. In the past MLB.tv has always stated that some features may be unavailable during Spring Training.


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

Glad to see this thread. This is a big deal to me. The big knock on MLB.TV to me in the past was that watching a game on it looked "wrong" -- it was like a watching a movie, not a live sporting event, as the frame-rate was too low. It was passable on something like an iPad, but on my TV, quite unappealing. When the new Apple TV was announced, someone from MLB came out and touted that MLB.TV would display game in 60 fps on the new box, so I knew I'd have to get one. It's here, it's hooked up, but I have yet to see any 60 fps content.

That said, I too was looking for a list of "supported devices." I can't find such a list. I have a Roamio and several other devices that have the MLB app -- but I have a feeling I'll have to wait until the official start of the season to see which ones support 60 fps.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

keenanSR said:


> Can anyone confirm this yet? I watched on my Roamio and then on a Roku 3 and both feeds look the same to me.


I don't think MLB.tv has been updated on any devices yet for 2016. So I wouldn't expect any differences yet.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Actually the PQ for spring training has been better than last year when it seemed more like 16x9 SD.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Actually the PQ for spring training has been better than last year when it seemed more like 16x9 SD.


Spring training games vary wildly depending on who is providing the source and where the game is located. So the next game you watch could be complete garbage so don't get too excited 

I don't think MLB.tv has much control over spring training quality.


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

I checked out the two games that were available today (3/2), and neither was 60 fps on the new Apple TV. As was stated above, I won't be expecting any change until we get close to the regular season.


----------



## Nyywsc (Mar 7, 2016)

I am new to Tivo completely. I recently cancelled my cable and added an HD Antenna that works well. I purchased a Tivo Bolt about a week ago. I did notice that I lose a couple channels (duplicate ABC and FOX) out of another city with the Tivo Bolt, not a big deal everything I need comes in. On Tivo's website they say the TIVO Bolt advertises

"Web Apps: iHeartRadio, YouTube, MLB, Pandora, Spotify". 

I don't see where MLB.tv is supported on Bolt. Is this something I should expect will just show up prior to the season? I have an Apple TV and can use that if necessary, but I thought using the Tivo would be pretty slick, especially if they increase the picture quality. It is obviously lacking on my AppleTV.

Any thoughts are appreciated, is it worth returing the bolt in my trial period and going with a roamio pro?

Thanks,


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Nyywsc said:


> Any thoughts are appreciated, is it worth returing the bolt in my trial period and going with a roamio pro?
> 
> Thanks,


Roamio Pro doesn't work with OTA it is a cable only box.


----------

